# Pen    Blanks



## 7miles (Oct 21, 2007)

Well,
I just ordered some more pen blank, which is all cool with me.
How ever the wife asked me the other day  when do you have to 
many blanks. I told her I only have a couple hundred blank in
all. I also said that I don't have very much, compared to others
on IPA. So how about it guys and gals how many blanks do you have
on hand? And if you have a pic. of your collection that would be 
great to show her. That way I can order more if I find something
I like....[}]


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

well, I'm just getting started and all, but I'd say I have about 100-150 in penblank form. Add another 200 if you count nice wood that I could cut into blanks


----------



## stevers (Oct 21, 2007)

Bout the same as Mike, couple hundred. And some rough wood yet to be cut into blanks.


----------



## Scott (Oct 21, 2007)

OK!  You all know I'm disgusting anyway.  [}]  I have, oh, between a thousand and fifteen hundred pen blanks.  If I were to count wood that could be turned into pen blanks (nice pen blanks, not just plain wood), another two to three thousand!  Now I just need to get busy!   [8D]

Scott.


----------



## stevers (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />OK!  You all know I'm disgusting anyway.  [}]  I have, oh, between a thousand and fifteen hundred pen blanks.  If I were to count wood that could be turned into pen blanks (nice pen blanks, not just plain wood), another two to three thousand!  Now I just need to get busy!   [8D]
> 
> Scott.



Show off!!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't count that high.


----------



## pilot1022 (Oct 22, 2007)

I might have 400-500 blanks cut of many different woods. Roughly est. in lumber I have earmarked for blanks or stoppers maybe another 1000 or 1500. I dont like to have too many pre cut blanks on hand. I at one time wanted a special wood that was requested for a stopper and wouldn't you know it I just cut wood into a blank. When I can I like to get my wood (for blanks) in 8/4 or 10/4, because you never know.[] How do you like to get your wood?


----------



## rherrell (Oct 22, 2007)

About 100.


----------



## cbonner (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not admitting... Just in case that sweet little wife of mine stumbles upon this website


----------



## carverken (Oct 22, 2007)

I have about 200 in blank size.  In boards I have approx 500 pending.  PS in boards they are easier to "hide"[]


----------



## arioux (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

Here is a part of it:





<br />

And a few thousand more in uncut boards.[]  For a strange reason, woman don't mind seeing 20 to 25 board that are 4' x 6" x 1" on a shelf but when they see a box of blank in the mail box, their eyes just roll back[] 

And 24 more burl blank [}]coming from ebay !!!!!

No when you start, you will never stop.  Your wife is better be ready.

I always have 50 to 60 species of wood available.  It's like a collection.  Just in case someone ask "do you make this pen in this wood?" 

And there are some guys here that are a lot more and i mean a llllllllloooooooooootttttttt more addicted than me.


Alfred


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, I admit it.  I am a wood junkie. I have [:0][:0][:0][:0][:0] pen blanks.


----------



## RONB (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I only have about 100 pounds of wood[] See...that sounds better than a number of blanks[]


----------



## LEAP (Oct 22, 2007)

Some where between two and three hundred and a few boards that are blanks to be. Add to that a new gallon of PR and a couple 8 foot sticks of 3/4" aluminum bar.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 22, 2007)

Just a couple.  Of every plastic I can find.

Total, couple thousand - not more than 5 of any ONE plastic pattern.

Oh, then I also have wood and this does NOT count the ones that I import for RESALE- SO BUY SOME!!! (Please!!!)


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 22, 2007)

1000 or so.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 22, 2007)

I will start to feel too guilty about not spending more time in the shop if I start counting!  I have about 20 shoebox size tubs holding about 50-60 blanks each, plus a bunch of boards/stumps/big blanks that could be cut to blanks...guestimate about 1500 total...gulp!


----------



## Scott (Oct 22, 2007)

Whew!  I don't feel so bad now!

Gerry - I happen to know you can count that high!  (He just doesn't want to waste a month counting pen blanks!)   [}]

Scott.


----------



## loglugger (Oct 23, 2007)

Some where between 4 and 5 cords, just not cut up yet.
Bob


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 23, 2007)

I stopped counting when I hit the three thousand mark. I need a larger shop just to house the blanks now.

-Peter-[]


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't know how many I have, but it isn't enough.


----------



## eskimo (Oct 23, 2007)

Probably 400 - 500


----------



## DavidSpavin (Oct 23, 2007)

Spent aprox Â£100 this morning on enough wood for about 200 blanks, with the wood already in the workshop I probably have enough for aprox 1000 pens. (Best I don't let SWMBO see this topic)[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 23, 2007)

About 250 plus enough wood to cut thousands more. I still mull over them for about an hour deciding which is the best choice for my next pen. But, I plan to cut back on types of wood on hand and concentrate on about ten wood species and a few (very few) non-wood blanks.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd say about 1500.  I have been playing with my bandsaw too much.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, all I know is if I turned 5 pens/day, 6 days/week it would take me about 7 years to go through my current stash.


----------



## airrat (Oct 23, 2007)

Here at my house I have about 1500 pen blanks in about 35-40 species, corian and acrylic.   I have enough wood for about 500 more.  Bottle stoppers I have about 75 with wood to cut another 100.   At my parents I have about 500 lbs of corian that can be cut down (2 truck loads from a friend) and 1 mesquite and 1 eucalyptus trunk drying. 

I really need to sell some of this extra.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 23, 2007)

some where around 200, not sure as I haven't counted in a while need to when I get home tonight.


----------



## Nolan (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow no clue probably 5k cut up and here is a photo of a couple of the 8 full peach crates full of different burls



<br />


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 23, 2007)

Now I do not feel bad having 500+ blanks on my shelves. 

Mike


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, you really helped me out.  LOML saw this thread and got curious, so while I was setting with my father (he is 83 and has leukimia) to give her a break, she went to my shop and started counting.  She says she stopped when she got to 3,000 cut and labeled blanks and came into the house with alook on her face that spoke volumes( to me at least).  I don't dare explain the look, but y'all can get the drift.  I am just glad she didn't bother looking in all the various boxes and bins stashed in the storage shed, or start looking at the 4/4 and 8/4 wood that can or will be blanks someday.  The look would have definetly changed and been totally unprintable as the figure would have doubled or maybe even trippled if I counted the log sections and stumps, crotches etc.  I wonder just what she will say when the 200 or so on order comes in? [xx(][xx(][xx(]  afer all, is 200 Cocobolo blanks too much, or 100 Myrtle Burl or 150 Maple burl?

Rob


----------



## THarvey (Oct 23, 2007)

I personally want to thank everyone for their responses.  You have helped me tremendously with LOML. My 200+ do not seem so intimidating.[]

The boards and logs don't even seem to bother her.[^]

It's the 20+ linear feet of Corian that is hard to store.[B)]

BTW:  To foster peace and serenity in your homes, I will be glad to take any blanks, boards, logs or stumps your better halves deems too much.[][}][]

It's the least I can do for a group that has help me so much with this addiction.


----------



## 7miles (Oct 23, 2007)

HOLY COW,

I printed this tread out for the wife to read. I took it to and smiled and walked away.[}]. She brought it back to me, and said boy you really don't have alot of blanks. Do you? I said no as she walking away. Looks like you will have order some more she said [][][].

Guy and gals I would like to thank you all for this response. It has help me out tremendously. 

Now all I have left to do is find some more wood    [][]


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 23, 2007)

I think 250+ or -, give or take, maybe kinda sorta, if you know what I mean []


----------



## alparent (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> Here is a part of it:
> ...


I only have about 30 or 40 blanks  [:I] But every time I get a pen order in from Alfred, a couple of is blanks seem to find their way in the box. Am I a lucky guy or what? I hope someday I will have something interesting to give to him! 

I'm my family I'm the wood/tools/toys loving guy. And when my brother went at Alfred's place to get my pens.......he said........(with is jaw on the floor).....this guy as more stuff then YOU!!!


----------

